# is this a real breeder?



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My cousin is looking for a breeder in Ontario, Canada and we came across this site, do you think they are trust able breeders especially if they have 2 lb malteses :blink:

mymaltese.ca - Welcome to Love My Maltese Puppies in Toronto Ontario Canada


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They use the term teacup...... wouldnt go for it!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

They called it a "teacup Maltese"...I would avoid that at every cost. There is no such thing. Just a sales tactic!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

look for a dog magazine that list the breeders around here in ontario!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This web-site has red flags all over it. I would stay away. Reputable breeders showcase their dogs achievements, not puppies for sale. Reputable breeders rarely publish the price, rather will tell you privately. All the same these prices are at least that of a good show breeder. 

One thing I suggest is that your cousin doesn't do a search for "puppies for sale" that tends to draw the for-profit people.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a search "Maltese show dogs in Ontario, Canada." Here is one I came up with. This is one I would seriously consider. Note her dogs are champions, note pictures of the adult dogs, note she asks to to contact her for information on puppies.

Home


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't think they are reputable at all. They keep emphasizing how their Maltese are small. They also cross breed their Maltese and Yorkies. A good breeder would not do that and breeds either one or the other. I do hope that you can find one that is not out to just make the money.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Saw the word tea cup RED FlAG !!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I did make the mistake the first time for getting a maltipoo and didn't know until later but that's why my cousin and I are looking carefully!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

In Ontario Four Halls Maltese are excellent, and she herself says she would also suggest It's Magic Maltese.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How nice of you to help your cousin and to make sure she does the right thing! Invite her to come here too and learn more if she would like.

I took a look around that site and I am not experienced like so many members here are, but I can see where you might be thinking this one would be ok. The puppies do look healthy, she has both parents and invites you to see them, etc. Where she says that about the 2 lbs, she's not saying that's what it will grow up to be. She is saying that's the smallest for a *puppy* to go. She does give warnings about puppy mills, pet stores, and puppy brokers (I guess that's the same as a BYB?) and she has a whole page of warnings about them. So, my opinion would be that if you can't find a breeder, this might be the next kind of place to look. (I might be fussed at for saying that.) But if I did buy one from her, I would definitely go and visit first and do it several times to make sure she is really on the up and up and not just saying these things. Anybody can put up pictures on the internet and say whatever they want to say. I've even heard of some puppy mills stealing pictures of puppies online to advertise as their own. This lady just may love the breed but doesn't have the desire to do shows. I dunno. However, like the others have said, I would be leary of the term teacup she used. But if she said they would be 2 or 3 lbs or so as an adult, I missed it. I just saw where she said the puppy was 2 lbs and I saw where she estimated another to be 5 lbs as an adult. Another thing, if she is not breeding champions, I think her prices are too high. Maybe she just knows that's about the range people will pay for a Maltese and that's how she set her price. Still, I would try first to look for a breeder who shows their dogs. I didn't know to do that with Leila and I wish I had known. The lady I bought her from is a real sweet lady who I still keep in touch with through email. She has the female and her best friend, who lives in NC, has the male. The friend in NC has been breeding Maltese for a long time and is helping the lady I bought Leila from get started. She said she loves the breed so much, she just thinks everyone should have one and that's why she wanted to breed them because they are so hard to find around here (unless you get one from a puppy mill). I could tell she had spent a lot of time with Leila because of how affectionate Leila has always been and she has always let me do whatever to her paws and mouth. Even though she's never really liked it, she's let me comb/wash her face...most of the time. These things tell me that she did spend time working with her and getting her used to it before selling her to me. But from now on, if I ever want to buy another puppy, I will try harder to find someone who shows their Maltese and breeds for the purpose of keeping one. Or, as much as I adore puppies, I might even skip that phase and get one that's retired. But for now, I'm just thrilled with what I have and wouldn't trade her for anything in this world!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Nop wouldn't go there at all!!! Do you notice how the small one is actually more expensive than the normal sized pups


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Run


----------

